# Name things you can do in video games!



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

One per post :P You can mention what game or game series in general you can do these things in, too.

Battle a ton of trainers (pokemon)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 12, 2020)

Throw a ball and make snom fetch it.
(it takes forever but it's super cute!)
(Pokémon Sword or Pokémon Shield)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 12, 2020)

Race on Rainbow Road (Mario Kart)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 12, 2020)

Play God(s).... Literally! (SMITE)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

Water flowers (you can do this at least in animal crossing wild world :P)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Apr 13, 2020)

Stack colourful blocks (Tetris)


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 14, 2020)

Pet dogs!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 15, 2020)

Build a zoo and deal with  the guests constantly whining more than the animals do (Zoo Tycoon 2/Planet Zoo)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 15, 2020)

Play with a Pokemon coloring book :D (pokemon channel. i remember i always really liked that part when i watched my brother play it this one year :3 i wish i knew how to get farther in my own file....)


----------



## Ys_ (Jul 7, 2020)

Fight shadow creatures with your awesome key-blade (kingdom hearts)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jul 7, 2020)

Make an adorable pink outfit! (pokemon/any other game with clothe customization :P)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 7, 2020)

Roll around at the speed of sound (Sonic the Hedgehog series)


----------



## Mr. Ultracool (Jul 7, 2020)

Walk around at a leisurely pace. (Skyrim, and countless others)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jul 8, 2020)

Battle a gym leader! :P (Pokemon)


----------



## Zori (Jul 8, 2020)

Break into almost anyone's house without getting arrested (Pokemon)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 8, 2020)

Explode things.

(Minecraft, and others probably)


----------



## Greninlucarizardlup (Dec 20, 2020)

Sell items in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 20, 2020)

Barrel rolls (Star Fox 64)


----------



## AncientMuffin (Dec 21, 2020)

Pet the dog.

(Hades)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 3, 2021)

Take care of two badass tamagotchi creatures simultaneously while trying to rebuild a city (Digimon World: Next Order)


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2021)

Upgrade your home (animal crossing)


----------



## sidewalk_time (Jan 28, 2022)

AncientMuffin said:


> Pet the dog.
> 
> (Hades)


FEED the dog (Breath Of The Wild)


----------



## Zoroark (Feb 26, 2022)

Build a castle for architects, design a moat that will eventually flood the castle, fill the moat with sewage and then generate enough power for four different cities out of the sewage you filled the moat with. (Cities Skylines)


----------



## Octavio (Nov 26, 2022)

Defeat Kaptain K. Rool!  (Donkey Kong Country 2)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 26, 2022)

Blow up power plants to save the planet! (Final Fantasy VII)


----------



## Octavio (Nov 26, 2022)

Win both the races with Koopa the Quick ( Super Mario 64)


----------

